# Easy Ponds and Lakes



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

If this is in the wrong place, mods please move it.

A quick, easy and cheap way to make ponds or lakes.

First decide if it is going to be sunk in the base or resting on the surface. It only makes a difference on how to fix it in position with the sunken version the banks will hold it in place. With the surface you need to fix it by glueing or as I do use double sided tape.The ground cover will hide the edges.

Now to the water. Nothing could be simpler. Find a picture of an area of water, there are hundreds on the net, And download, or scan it. Print to standard printer paper and cut to shape. Next cover it with clear sheet, there is a good supply on the packaging of Metcalfe kits, I always save it before ditching the package.

Cut the sheet to the same size as your water cutout. Place in the sunken area or on the surface where you want it to be. A couple of spots of glue on the edge will hold it in place until the banks are formed. Or for the surface version glue or tape in position and bring the ground cover up to and slightly over the edges. Some long grass or reeds and bushes will hide the edges.


http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h152/DavRed/Clarbeston Road/r447.jpg


Not the best picture but it gives the general idea. 

This works for OO, N, and other small gauges.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks nice for a small area, I wonder how it would work on a larger area.

I think this is in the wrong forum as it is not a question, a mod should move it.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> That looks nice for a small area, I wonder how it would work on a larger area.
> 
> I think this is in the wrong forum as it is not a question, a mod should move it.


I dont know as I have not used it for any larger scale than OO.
However if you think of the size of a lake and can find a photo with high enough resolution there is no reason not to work in larger scales.

Might try it one day and see. :stroke:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if something like a clear saran wrap, (the stuff you wrap food in ) I don't know if you have what I am talking about over there.

A clear piece of saran wrap, and when you lay it down you can leave some creases in it to make it look like waves.

This is saran wrap,


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

This side of the pond its known as cling film.
For larger sheets try 1mm lexan or clear acetate.

Cling film should work if you can get it smooth enough though a few ripples would not look out of place. You dont want it to look like the Atlantic throwing a tantrum.

There are lots of things you could try but the post was for a cheap way that did not look too bad and was cheap. Most of what you need is in the average "junk" box. (also known as the "might use one day box")


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple. Easy. Nice results!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just saw some shots of water that someone did in the OGR forum, he used shower door glass. The smooth wavy side looks just like real water! He paints the surface below the glass with the color he wants the water, very realistic looking.


----------

